# day 21 blood test level 76



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello to all

Just want to ask if this is a good sign

Last month it 38, this time 76

I've had af pains all week and back ache, even got sore gums.

Tested on day 12 dpo and was bfn 

Any advice please

FO


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive always been led to believe that over 30 indicates ovulation   (someone correct me if im wrong) so i would say your ovaries were definately doing overtime.

From your sig test date is 22nd? a couple of days can make all the difference

Good luck for the 22nd      

Nikki xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

*tuts* FO u naughty  Its a bit early 2 test so dont think that its a bfn coz theres still time for it to change.

Funny u should say that about ur gums... i noticed that y'day when i cleaned my teeth....Weird  

On a more lighter note thats great news about ur results hun, means u've ovulated  

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers ladies

I know i shouldn't test but just couldn't stop myself  

TK I brushed my teeth yest and the gums at the bottom front bleed and look like they have come away from my teeth. ouch

Had af pains again today (.Y.) don't hurt but are huge and heavy  

Fo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

A progesterone level of 76 nmol/l is really good.  As Dakota says, any level over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation.

It may be that last month you only released one egg whereas this month it's possible you may have released 2 eggs....or could just be a single but really good, mature and healthy egg.....no way of knowing really unless you had follicle tracking scans.

I sometimes get bleeding gums around ovulation and around my period.....my hygienist (and consultant too actually) told me it's to do with all the hormones....oestrogen before ovulation and progesterone after....and the boob thing is the same.

The hormones cause sooooo many symptoms as does the clomid....just adds to all the confusion !

Testing at 12dpo is still too early though....even those tests that say you can use early are anywhere between about 54-65% accurate whereas if you test at least 14dpo or even better, when AF is late, then the chances of accurate result increase to 99%.

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so you need to allow enough HCG hormone to be released from embryo for hpt to pick up and if you had a late implanter, testing so early may not be enough hormone.

I'd definitely leave it at least another 3 or 4 days and test again.....fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers Minxy for info, ya a star

Been feeling so weird this week, this am if i'd let myself i could have been sick after i cleaned my teeth.

not so bloated today but back ache and my mouth taste bad yuk

FO


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hun 

....and fingers crossed all those symptoms are lead up to a BFP on 22nd !  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i get the gums and sore boobs thing after ovulation too - the joys of being a woman hey!  

good luck and hope the test shows bfp for you on the correct day     

jo x


----------

